# Router muss her - 100Mbit Lan ausreichend ?



## 442 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin Student und wohne im Studentenwohnheim - da haben wir auch ne ziemlich fette Leitung, wenn denn mal wenig los ist, aber dabei hängt mein Notebook derzeit noch direkt an der Buchse via gestelltem "speziellem" LAN-Kabel. Da mir keiner so richtig sagen konnte, was daran besonders ist, hab ich einfach dessen Bezeichnung gegoogled und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen: Seltsames Netzwerkkabel - ComputerBase Forum (der hat anscheind im selben Wohnheim gewohnt - redet auch andauernd von Conrad )
Scheint also ein Patchkabel zu sein.
Laut meinem Nachbarn funktioniert es auch ganz normal am Router - ab dem funktionieren dann normale Netzwerkkabel ausm Conrad () nebenan.

Jedenfalls soll es jetzt ein Router dazwischen: WLAN brauch ich wenn dann nur selten, modern soll er sein und 4 LAN Ports haben (Notebook, PC, PS3 und einer frei für eventuell später).
Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert, wenn auch nicht viel, und bin auf die hier gestoßen:

WLAN Router TP-LINK TL-WR841N 2.4 GHz 300 MBit/s im Conrad Online Shop | 399734
Der hat nur 100Mbit-Lan, kostet aber auch nur 20 Euro ..

WLAN Router TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz 600 MBit/s im Conrad Online Shop | 986878
1000er Lan, Dual Band, USB, also alles mögliche schon drin.

WLAN Router TP-LINK Archer C2 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz 750 MBit/s im Conrad Online Shop | 1179017
AC-WLAN! .. aber mehr gegenüber dem Vorgänger scheint er auch nicht zu haben, dafür 55€.

Mir fehlen jetzt weitere Infos worauf man noch achten könnte: Ich streame gern mal 'nen Film über Instant Video und spiele auch online, dazu 'n bisschen Youtube und ja .. funktionieren soll er. 
Gibt es noch bessere Alternativen im Preisbereich bis 50€? Am liebsten bei Conrad oder Amazon, da kann ich entweder gleich rübergehen oder bin Primekunde (als Student bekommt man ja alles irgendwie günstiger).


PS: Wlan-An-Aus-Schalter direkt am Gerät wäre ganz nett - so kann ichs abschalten wenn ichs nicht benötige. Aber kein muss!

Grüße!
442


----------



## Andi2405 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi 442,

einen Gigabit-Lan-Router (1000 MBit) brauchst du nur dann, wenn du viel im Heimnetz machst oder wenn du eine schnellere Leitung als 100MBit hast. Also z.B. wenn du des öfteren Filme von mehreren GB von einem PC zum anderen zu verschiebst oder öfters Lan-Partys veranstaltet werden. Unter einer "ziemlich fetten Leitung", wie du schreibst, würde ich definitiv eine 150MBit Leitung sehen. Ich würde also schonmal von dem ersten Produkt abraten.
Zwischen dem zweiten und dritten Produkt ist wohl der einzige Unterschied der, dass beim W-Lan auch der ac-Standard unterstützt wird. Da du ja nicht viel im W-Lan machst, wirst du diesen jedoch nicht brauchen. 
Im Grunde will ich dir also sagen: Nimm den zweiten Router oder einen Vergleichbaren, es sei denn du hast genug Geld zur Verfügung denn mehr kann nie schaden.
Als Marke des Routers kann ich TP-Link genauso wie z.B. ASUS als etwas gehobeneres Beispiel sehr empfehlen.

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## RolfRui (27. Oktober 2014)

442 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> I...via gestelltem "speziellem" LAN-Kabel.



ist vermutlich ein Crossover Kabel da sind Sende und Empfangskabel gekreuzt, sodass man keinen Hub oder Router braucht um zwei PCs zu verbinden.
Einen Hub gibt's schon für 8 Euro bei Pollin.


----------



## 442 (27. Oktober 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> ... würde ich definitiv eine 150MBit Leitung sehen. Ich würde also schonmal von dem ersten Produkt abraten.


 
Ganz vergessen das dazu zu schreiben.  Ist "nur" eine 100Mbit Leitung, dafür beide Richtung (komme von einer 2Mbit Leitung, also für mich war der Unterschied krank). Jedenfalls genau an der Grenze .. Hab mir aber auch gedacht, Router Nr. 2 wirds. Kenn mich außerdem ganz gut mit der Oberfläche von TP-Link aus.



RolfRui schrieb:


> ist vermutlich ein Crossover Kabel da sind Sende und Empfangskabel gekreuzt, sodass man keinen Hub oder Router braucht um zwei PCs zu verbinden.


 
Laut Nachbar ist es kein Crossoverkabel; laut der Bezeichnung wäre es ein Patchkabel, Cat5 FTP.


----------



## Andi2405 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi 442,

trotz der 100MBit Leitung würde ich allein aufgrund der eindeutigen Tendenz der Leitungen (stark steigend) mit Blick in die Zukunft weiterhin das zweite Produkt empfehlen! 

Na gut, mir kam der Unterschied letzten Monat von 10MBit auf 25MBit ja schon sehr entlastend vor  

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## der_knoben (27. Oktober 2014)

HI, also da du den Router eventuell auch zukünftig betreiben willst und aufgrund des Netzausbaus und der eventuell Möglichkeit, in dieser oder der nächsten WOhnung über einen HTPC oder ähnlichem im Netzwerk HD-Filme zu streamen, würde ich dir hier ganz klar einen Router mit 1GBit Anschlüssen empfehlen.
Ob du den WLAN-ac Standard brauchst, sei mal dahingestellt. WEnn du auch hier das Streamen vorhast, wäre es sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Ich selbst habe mir damals den WR1042ND (4xGBit, WLAN-n) gekauft, allerdings wäre wohl der Router mit 3 Antennen (WR1043ND) die noch bessere Wahl gewesen.
Preislich bist du hier bei ca. 35EUR.


----------



## 442 (28. Oktober 2014)

WLAN Router TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 2.4 GHz 300 MBit/s

WLAN Router TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz 600 MBit/s

Welcher nun? Würde ja auf den WDR3600 tippen, ist nur einen € teurer und bietet 5Ghz und einen USB-Port mehr. Dafür hat er "nur" 560 Mhz, der andere bietet 720 Mhz, dafür allerdings nur halb so viel Ram.. Wirkt sich das stark auf Streaming/Onlinespiele-Fähigkeiten aus?


----------



## Andi2405 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi 442,

ich kann dich beruhigen, es mag sich natürlich auswirken, aber lange nicht so stark, dass du davon etwas merken wirst. Zumal die Werte in der gleichen Größenordnung liegen. Bei einem Euro würde ich also in der Tat zu dem WDR3600 raten. Damit kannst du eigentlich nix falsch machen.

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## 442 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir heute den WDR3600 gekauft! Funktioniert wie er soll, mit Tonnen an Einstellungen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2014)

RolfRui schrieb:


> Einen Hub gibt's schon für 8 Euro bei Pollin.


 Klar, legen wir doch einfach das Netzwerk lahm - Hauptsache ich habe ein paar Euro durch den Einsatz eines Hubs statt eines Switches gespart ! Bei den nächsten größeren Dateien, die du überträgst ist dann erstmal Zappa bis eine eventuelle Regulierung auf Netzwerkbetreiberseite das Ganze versucht abzufangen...


----------

